# Games in January how many will we win?



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W 
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm L
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm L
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm L
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W

Well?
Im predicting 5/14

Our next two games in Dec are against Atlanta & Memphis(Dec) we better win both of those or we are struggling.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W 
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm W
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm L
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm L
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W

7 wins.. maybe 8 if we beat [email protected]


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Half of them. I am sure we can do it without Yao too. I think we can actually pull this off. If Rafer doesn't hand out too many TOs, and Bonzi has more smart plays. 
Without Yao, I am looking for this team to run and shoot. Do something with the basketball just don't hold the ball and turnover.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W 
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm L
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm L
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm L
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W

5-9 for January


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W 
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm L
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm W
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm W
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm L
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W

WOW I am really optimistic.. I have us winning 9 / 14 

I reserve the right to change my opinion if Tmac goes out again!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W 
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm W
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm L
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm L
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm L
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W

4-10...i would say higher but with yao out and tmac not 100% yet i dont think the rockets will have a very good month...hopefully tmac steps up


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

dat losing streak is massive.. we will pull 1 game through... we always do

i remember last season we had a steak of L's 6 or 7.. went up against washington when they were hot and pumped them by 30 something pts. we managed to score 120


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm W
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm W
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm L
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm L
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W

6-8


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we will lose most games against good sides ie Spurs Suns Laker etc I think we are a decent side though so I looked at the other sides interior to decide if we had a chance considering how short handed we are there right now. Thats how I made my list but I see people picking us to beat the Wolves but who is going to stop Garnett?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Thats how I made my list but I see people picking us to beat the Wolves but who is going to stop Garnett?


Chuck and Batt were the two that gaurded him the first time we played them. I don't think anyone can completely "stop" Garnett, you just have to slow him down so that he can't get easy shots.

I am overly optimistic with my guesses... and after reading the Chron article about Tmac's back.. I am even more optimistic.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

14-0

Enough said


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

5-9

At the end of January: 24-21

Yao will be back in early March, 9 weeks not 6 weeks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm *W*
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm *L*
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm *W*
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm *W*
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm *L*
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm *L*
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm *W*
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm *L*
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm *L*
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm *L*
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm *L*
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm *L*
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm *W*
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm *W*

Record For Jan: *6-8*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm (Fakers)W
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm L
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm W
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (With Lewis) L


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

7-9 some games I dont expect to win.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) L
Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm W
Wed 10 vs LA Lakers Toyota Center 7:30pm (Fakers) L
Fri 12 @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:30pm W
Sat 13 @ Sacramento Arco Arena 9:00pm W
Tue 16 @ Dallas American Airlines Center 7:30pm L
Wed 17 vs Phoenix Toyota Center 7:30pm L
Sat 20 vs Denver Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 24 @ San Antonio AT&T Center 8:00pm W
Fri 26 vs Portland Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Mon 29 vs Philadelphia Toyota Center 7:30pm W
Wed 31 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (With Lewis) L


*9 - 5*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...


I got the Seattle right...now Utah!:clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...



2-2! I sure hope I'm wrong on that Chi game


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hroz said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm L
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...


Seatle was expected
I was wrong about the utah game :yay: :yay: :yay:
I got the T-wolves game right I knew we would lose just dont have the same inside presence without Yao nobody could stop KG. :curse: 
Another wrong(Bulls) surprised by this one............Id given up by halftime.......
To be fair on the Nuggets game I did bet on the Rockets to win from vbookie. Thats despite the fact Denver had a 3 point start.... 
Hopefully my losing streak ends and the Rockets winning streak continues against the Kings. And it does
Well we can be optimistic and then there is insanity we were never going to beat the Mavs at home without Yao.
Well if your deluded to pick the Rockets(without Yao) over the Mavs at their home, then you need to be locked up to pick the a TMAC & Yao less Rockets over the Suns
Damn I thought we had this losing to a Meloless Nuggets is inexcusable.
We make up for the last loss with a win agianst Spurs.
Another win another day i come off as a pessimist this time against the Blazers.
Wonder how the 76ers expect to rebuild? They better get some darn good draft picks. Oden anyone?

Im 7 from 14 yeah I passed  ............ 
Rockets are 10-4 in January


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm L
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm L
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm W
> ...


me too me too! So glad to be wrong!:yay: 

I am just going to keep editing this post to keep track of how many I get right.. better than adding to it every time! :cheers:

Edit #1 - Look at me go!! 4-5 guessed correctly so far! 

Edit #2 - 6-7 correct.. go me!

Edit #3 - 8-9 though I would have loved to have been wrong last night!!

Edit #4 - 8-10 darn it.. I should have had that Denver game right!! Doggonnit!

Edit #5 - I don't at all mind getting the Spurs game wrong! :-D 8-11 and we only need 2 out of the last 3 games and I will have guess the right amount of wins.. if not the right games that we won!!

Edit #6 - So how good were my guesses!! LOL look at me look at me!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wrong with Utah, Lakers and Minny. Hope I am right with the next 2.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bumpity bump bump  And I got another one right! :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

14-0


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...


That Minn. Den. & Chi. got me off big time....after Dallas & Phx.(I hope I'm wrong again) I see alot of wins! 4-3 still over .500~!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The next four games against Dallas, Phoenix, Denver, and San Antonio will determine whether the Rockets make a trade before the deadline.

Obviously I would Love the Rox to go 4-0 during this span however, if we can at least go 2-2 or maybe even 3-1 that would be huge. TMac will need to heat up again if we are going to have a chance.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...



We go 4 straight in my book after lastnight game! :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it, these last 2 games messed my predictions up.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bumpity bump bump!:cheers:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Another loss, with SAS. Then we can win 3 in a row.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Here we go... the next three should be cake baby!!

GO ROX!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...



I'm looking good so far, If Lewis is not playing in the last game, then we win out for Jan.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

BUMP

Last gameto come I am out of the running for top place in January


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

so far I have gotten 10 games correct... can anyone match me??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Here we go... the next three should be cake baby!!
> 
> GO ROX!


I think we should all listen to Shane:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4506564.html



> "We know how difficult it is to win a single NBA game," Shane Battier said. "Most fans look at the schedule, and they may pencil in a win based on records. But I'm here to tell you, to win one NBA game ... takes a lot of concentration, a lot of study, a lot of focus. There's no one you can take lightly in this league. If you're not matching their energy, you're going to lose."


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I think we should all listen to Shane:
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4506564.html


But see since Shane has that pov... we don't have to worry about it.. the team is! 

Cake I tell ya Cake! Creamy delicious - maybe with a fruit filling - cake!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Wed 03 vs Seattle Toyota Center 7:30pm (without Lewis) W
> Fri 05 vs Utah Toyota Center 7:30pm (@ the TOY!) W
> Sun 07 @ Minnesota Target Center 2:30pm (owe them one)W
> Mon 08 @ Chicago United Center 7:30pm L
> ...



Okay.. you have 9 wins as well... have to look and see how many games you guessed correctly.

So if the Rockets lose tomorrow, we tie... if the Rockets win tomorrow... then I guessed 11/14 correctly and can't be caught!! :-D


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If they don't have Lewis we win this one! I thought he would be back by now..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think I am so far, i been saying 14-0 all a long.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

10-4 End of discussion.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I was closest without going over.. I guessed 9 wins... we had 10... plus I guessed 11 out of 14 correctly as a W or L!

Whoohooo!

Let's play how many will we win in February!!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I said 9-5. Almost correct.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Glad I didnt win my 5-9 prediction now seems quite dire.

I will post the Feb one up soon


----------

